# Angelschein im Kreis Recklinghausen grschafft.



## Baumty (3. November 2010)

Mahlzeit , gestern hatten wir Prüfung im Kreis Recklinghausen und was soll man sagen , alle haben Bestanden. War sehr einfach und die Prüfer waren auch sehr entspannt und in Ordnung . Auf diesem Wege vielen dank an den ASV Früh Auf in Castrop Rauxel . Sehr guter Lehrgang , sehr nette Leute ,hat mir viel geholfen ..... Jetzt nur noch den Schein holen und dann gehts los ..................


----------



## Scorpion85 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein im Kreis Recklinghausen grschafft.*

Hey,

na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Scheinchen  Ich bin am 13. auch dran! :m


LG
Chris


----------

